# what kinda shoes does everyone sport?



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

hey guys just wondering what shoes you guys like to wear?

i usually wear my classic AF1s or shox. i also have 2 chucks and some roos currently. how about you guys?

im looking for some new ones.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

red wings


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I have 2 pairs of luggs 1 pair of reebok 1 pair of converse and a shitty old pair of work boots


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

payless shoes


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

doc martins.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

im currently very fond of these AF1s but they're pricey


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> doc martins.


Not to derail this awesome topic, but you actually "work" in dm's?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

white on white air force ones or exclusive dunks daily.. casual, usually lacoste or diesel.. business, armani, versace, brooks brothers..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah actually, i do "work" in doc martins...i have to get safety shoes for my new job though...but at the end of shift, damp rag, poof, clean as a whistle...and all the little dings and scratches wear into the leather and give it character.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> yeah actually, i do "work" in doc martins...i have to get safety shoes for my new job though...but at the end of shift, damp rag, poof, clean as a whistle...and all the little dings and scratches wear into the leather and give it character.


what kind of saftey shoes? and whats the new job entail?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

line cook, 99 restaraunt...i dont know what kind of safety shoes, they just said safety shoes...i think its something with the sole...PVC is kinda slippery on water, safety shoes are like really soft rubber or some sh*t...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> line cook, 99 restaraunt...i dont know what kind of safety shoes, they just said safety shoes...i think its something with the sole...PVC is kinda slippery on water, safety shoes are like really soft rubber or some sh*t...


ahhhh, non skid.

Take a look at red wings. You prob wont be looking for the "contractor look" but they offer a huge line of amazing work boots/shoes. Hope ya enjoy the new job.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Garmonts:










I wear those exact ones, but with a lower heel/ankle. I suggest them to any outdoorsy type person.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

basketball 
nike shoes


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

don't really care about shoes much. im either wearing lowtop chucks or a pair of adios (hamilton, black/grey). but im getting sick of tying my laces...i may just get some vans slip ons next weekend.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

DVS skate shoes or sandals for everyday..

thinking about buying these












Buffalo Bill said:


> don't really care about shoes much. im either wearing lowtop chucks or a pair of adios (hamilton, black/grey). but im getting sick of tying my laces...i may just get some vans slip ons next weekend.


you should get these dude..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Doc Martins and flip flops all the way


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

birkenstocks r sick.. i own a few for around the house


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nikes, Adidas, Bass, red wings, docs


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i've been with adidas superSTAR SERIES FOR 5 YEARS+ very comfortabele shoe.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

TripDs said:


> hey guys just wondering what shoes you guys like to wear?
> 
> i usually wear my classic AF1s or shox. i also have 2 chucks and some roos currently. how about you guys?
> 
> im looking for some new ones.


AF1s baby blue/white are the ones I am wearing now, but mostly air max.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i am a fan of any jordans and shox as well i were docs on occacion flip flop in the summer here here is all the shoes i can find right now i have a few more pairs laying around somwhere i like to be able to match everything to my shoes i may be called a *** but i like to look good (exuse the psycadelic carpet it is on my list of things to get rid of after i bought my hoese)

we have a remodel planned next spring and this room is on the list god i hate that carpet! i will sell it to anyone who wants it lol

View attachment 109116


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have only two pair of shoes that I use for sports. First one is the Shox from Nike and second pair are my good old Nike air max 180


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Drew, save your money and don't buy skechers. Biggest pile of sh*t shoes ever.

Shoes I currently wear:
Saucony Jazz - black/silver
Saucony Jazz - blue/silver
Saucony Jazz - black/purple/silver
Saucony Jazz - green/yellow
eS - white/plaid/red
doc martens - 8 eyelet black leather boots
doc martens - 6 eyelet brown leather boots
doc martens - 4 eyelet brown leather shoes w/ strap
gbx - black leather ring boots
etnies - all black skate shoes
etnies - gray/black
etnies - czar blue/white
diesel - krypton red/gray
diesel - blue/tan
diesel - gray 
diesel - bright blue
steve maddens - black/white
puma - gray
puma - snow white/blue
es - antil social black

I know I'm missing a few pairs, but I can't think of them right now cause I'm at work. If you're wondering, I used to work in a shoe store so I got shoes for $25-40 a pair.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

My sneakers








My shoes (B_ack51, Why are Sketchers bad?)


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I hate Nike and swear my allegiance to Adidas and Onitsuka Tigers.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi everyone. My name is Tink, and i'm a shoe-aholic.

I can't even begin to list all of the shoes I have. At one point I had 42 pairs (not counting flipflops - I probably had at leat 15 pairs of them), but now i'm down to like maybe 20?

Mostly I rock a pair of Vans, unless i'm going to the gym and then its New Balance all the way.

If i'm REALLY going somewhere nice i'll bring out my favortist and most expensive shoes at all. A pair of Manolo Blahnik stilhettos... But i'm too paranoid about breaking the heel on those suckers or getting them scuffed so they mostly hide in the back of my closet, safe and sound.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a pair older Danners on today that I bought nearly 5 years ago and they are still alive.

I have a newer pair of Vasque hiking boots with Vibram soles that I wear most of the time.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

heres my casual shoes.
View attachment 109124


and heres my bball shoes.
View attachment 109123


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I go barefoot whenever possible. My foot-skin grips the terrain in a way shoes will never match.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i used to rock the skate shoes, laki, dvs, globes ect but now i just wear these most of the time:










or i have a few pairs of running shoues when im doing stuff that requires more active foot wear..

and some kenneth coles for work sometimes or more formal occasions..

it is getting warmer though so its time to bust out the bottle openers:


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> I go barefoot whenever possible. My foot-skin grips the terrain in a way shoes will never match.


I'm with ya there... My friends and Family always bust my balls cause I tend to just take my shoes and socks off everywhere I go...

The bottoms of my feet are so rough they make scraping noises when I drag them across my sheets at night


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Here are my 3 pairs in use right now

For work ect...
Chuck Taylor high mono
View attachment 109126


For drinking ect...
Vans Big B Camo (most comfortable pair of shoes i've owned since Circa Chard Muskas)
View attachment 109128


And finally mah bebes (I am careful with these and don't wear them in the rain, if the shark's teeth get scratched off they are no longer cool to me)
AF1 Tuskees
View attachment 109129


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

new balances


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I go barefoot whenever possible. My foot-skin grips the terrain in a way shoes will never match.


I'm with ya there... My friends and Family always bust my balls cause I tend to just take my shoes and socks off everywhere I go...

*The bottoms of my feet are so rough they make scraping noises when I drag them across my sheets at night*








[/quote]








Mine are the same way.

I go barefoot alot when either around the house/yard, at the beach, or walking around my neighborhood. 99% of the time I wear either Quicksilver flip flops or Birkenstocks. I am looking into getting some of those reef sandals with the bottle openers.:laugh:

Besides that I have a pair of New Balances for running, and a pair of new balance casual sneakers. Apart from dress shoes for work thats all I got.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

this is mine










love it


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Tink, and i'm a shoe-aholic.
> 
> I can't even begin to list all of the shoes I have. At one point I had 42 pairs (not counting flipflops - I probably had at leat 15 pairs of them), but now i'm down to like maybe 20?
> 
> ...


lol.. i bet i have more shoes than any girl on this site.. lol
i am a shoe maniac.. ive just never talked about it cuz i didnt think anyone on this site was into shoes.. i spend ridiculous amounts of money on shoes, it should really be a sin/crime to waste so much..
i have every pair of jordans, and the ones i really like, i have 2 pairs of, in each color.. and i have a whole sh*t load of white on white air force ones that i have to label the box with the date i got the shoes so i dont get shoes mixed up.. i collected dunks for years, and for the past year or so i have been into bapes..


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

jiggy said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Tink, and i'm a shoe-aholic.
> 
> I can't even begin to list all of the shoes I have. At one point I had 42 pairs (not counting flipflops - I probably had at leat 15 pairs of them), but now i'm down to like maybe 20?
> 
> ...


lol.. i bet i have more shoes than any girl on this site.. lol
i am a shoe maniac.. ive just never talked about it cuz i didnt think anyone on this site was into shoes.. i spend ridiculous amounts of money on shoes, it should really be a sin/crime to waste so much..
i have every pair of jordans, and the ones i really like, i have 2 pairs of, in each color.. and i have a whole sh*t load of white on white air force ones that i have to label the box with the date i got the shoes so i dont get shoes mixed up.. i collected dunks for years, and for the past year or so i have been into bapes..
[/quote]

sweet can you get a pic up or your collection?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

they r all in boxes.. but like 2yrs ago i took them all out n layed them out on my floor and took a pic with my camera phone.. ill try n find the pic when i get home from work


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Crap I also forgot my pair of airwalks. Found them for like $20 at payless. Definately sweet for the money. I also have two pairs of etnies sandals. I also have a pair of Nike Cortez.

Bullsnake, I hate skechers because 
1) cheap shoes
2) low quality
3) copy of other brands
4) shoes that would get returned the most for problems falling apart
5) cheap shoes = crappy numbers for sales

Jiggy, welcome to the club. I had/have a shoe problem. I'm not into the nikes SBs or Jordans that much, but I know alot of people who are.

Dude, FREAK where did you get those and how much? (definately one of the coolest nike pairs I've ever seen)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jesus christ this thread needs to be locked before we all look like a bunch of shoe fairies..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

these r just the jordans.. pic is 2yrs old.. collection has grown exponentially since
View attachment 109149


also a fitted hat fanatic.. i have more fitteds than i have shoes
View attachment 109147

View attachment 109148


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

for SURE....sh*t, i have 2 pairs of brown dress shoes that i bought at the new balance factory for 5 bucks a pop, my docs i bought for 70 bucks on sale, a pair of new balance basketball shoes from 2 years ago i bought for 20 bucks, and a pair of black bostonian dress shoes which i bought for 90 bucks to go with my suit...everything else is way too excess, and i think i have too many shoes...

these are my docs...


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

jiggy said:


> these r just the jordans.. pic is 2yrs old.. collection has grown exponentially since
> View attachment 109149
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t thats a lot of jordans. how many thousands did they set you back lol. niiiice. get some up of your current collection if you will







. btw youre not filipino are you


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im filipino.. but from cebu, where spain settled.. more european blood..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn jiggy, you need a storage garage just for all those jordans, that is crazy..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

all those pics r old.. back in like sophmore or jr year of highschool before i bulked up from training.. my ears r fucked up now too..

ahh the memories


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DAM!!

You shoe sluts!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Here are pics of what is probably my top 4 favorite shoes that I own and actually wear all the time.

I freaking love my fiancee. He's 6'3" so I can wear heels around him and he doesn't get pissy







2 years before I met Graham I dated a guy who was 5'4" and wouldn't let me wear heels. The cute black & pink stilletos there which I had at the time, got stuck in the back of the closet for a long time, poor things.

The mauve suede boots I picked up in London at some random shoestore. They retailed for like 159 pounds, but were on sale for 80. I couldn't resist. The cute little roundtoe tan leathers were a gift from my sorority big sister when she got back from visiting NYC. No idea where she got them, but i'm pretty sure they're slightly pricey, knowing her. The black & pink stilletos I got on sale somewhere a few years back for like $50 each.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> Drew, save your money and don't buy skechers. Biggest pile of sh*t shoes ever.


I've never been a huge fan of skechers, but I have never found shoes in that style/look that fit.. I have wide/flat feet.









Ill look around before i buy em.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Dude, FREAK where did you get those and how much? (definately one of the coolest nike pairs I've ever seen)


I saw them in a couple of stores downtown retailing for 199.99 canadian. I tried them on and then went on ebay to find a pair in my size. I paid 110 canadian counting exchange and shipping for the pair I own.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Not my pair, but I know a guy who has these.










Yes tron adidas shoes.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

original kickers are my fave


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Dude, FREAK where did you get those and how much? (definately one of the coolest nike pairs I've ever seen)


I saw them in a couple of stores downtown retailing for 199.99 canadian. I tried them on and then went on ebay to find a pair in my size. I paid 110 canadian counting exchange and shipping for the pair I own.








[/quote]

are those "true" AF1s? or are they just some AF1s that someone customized? never heard/saw of them before. cool thou


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Normally wear either etnies callicut or timberland splitrocks!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

i wnat those trons 
and i got vans


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

~VANS~ got my vans on but they look like sneakas!


----------



## co94 (Oct 29, 2005)

Im wearing hurricanes and AF1's.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

These AF1s are ugly as sh*t. Whats the big deal about these? They look like the nikes that were cool when I was a kid.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

white on white air force ones are the cleanest sneaker around


----------



## co94 (Oct 29, 2005)

yeh they are


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jiggy said:


> white on white air force ones are the cleanest sneaker around


buy some white on white keds... real clean as long as you dont get them dirty. Sorry man but those af1 things are ugly as all get out.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Garmonts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have some asolo boots for work and the freaking rock man


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You wont ever see me in other than a boot. Red wing steel toe classic and ecco track iv


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> white on white air force ones are the cleanest sneaker around


buy some white on white keds... real clean as long as you dont get them dirty. Sorry man but those af1 things are ugly as all get out.
[/quote]

how are these ugly?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Do you buy what the main stream media tells you is cool? Those shoes are ass ugly. I see all these young kids running around with these godly shoes worrying about getting them dirty. They are shoes, they are worn outdoors, sh*t happens, shoes get dirty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Do you buy what the main stream media tells you is cool? Those shoes are ass ugly. I see all these young kids running around with these godly shoes worrying about getting them dirty. They are shoes, they are worn outdoors, sh*t happens, shoes get dirty.


Amen


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TripDs said:


> i wnat those trons
> and i got vans


Those are gonna cost you over $140 shipped. Only sold in the UK.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i like midtop af1's better than lows.. lows r only good with shorts


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

jiggy said:


> i like midtop af1's better than lows.. lows r only good with shorts


yeah i only got a pair of mids. i likey


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

NB 991


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ROOS are makin a comeback.. i saw some sick ones at the mall today.. velcrow too!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

cool! did you buy 1 or two or fifteen pairs?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

keep it simple with cons


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

My current shoes

View attachment 109229


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Do you buy what the main stream media tells you is cool? Those shoes are ass ugly. I see all these young kids running around with these godly shoes worrying about getting them dirty. They are shoes, they are worn outdoors, sh*t happens, shoes get dirty.


Amen








[/quote]

My god I agree with Danny. Seriously though I cant help but laugh at the dumb assholes running around worrying about getting shoes dirty. I actually saw a kid at the mall the other day run into the mall with zip lock bags over his shoes cause it was raining, took off the bags when he got inside and put them into his pocket. I mean thats just pathetic. Plus shoes are annoying...flip flops are much easier, and barefoot is even easier then that.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i agree. my chucks are dirty, my adios are scuffed up from skating, my sandals are worn, my kswiss classics are scuffed too. as long as theyre not raggedy ass shoes with the soles falling off, it aint no thang. though, i do toss my shoes in the wash every so often.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

k7q said:


> payless shoes


lol

Nike shocks fo'life


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> white on white air force ones are the cleanest sneaker around


buy some white on white keds... real clean as long as you dont get them dirty. Sorry man but those af1 things are ugly as all get out.
[/quote]
Keds are wemens shoes, AF1s are basket ball shoes, white on white are bad ass its not the media hype


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Do you buy what the main stream media tells you is cool? Those shoes are ass ugly. I see all these young kids running around with these godly shoes worrying about getting them dirty. They are shoes, they are worn outdoors, sh*t happens, shoes get dirty.


Amen








[/quote]

My god I agree with Danny. Seriously though I cant help but laugh at the dumb assholes running around worrying about getting shoes dirty. I actually saw a kid at the mall the other day run into the mall with zip lock bags over his shoes cause it was raining, took off the bags when he got inside and put them into his pocket. I mean thats just pathetic. Plus shoes are annoying...flip flops are much easier, and barefoot is even easier then that.
[/quote]

Unless I paid like $150 for a pair of shoes, i'm gonna wear them and get my money out of them. I only put pics up of my 'pretty' shoes for a reason. My vans look like hell. I live on a farm and I usually just throw them on (with my PJS and a robe in the morning) to go out and take care of the critters in the barn. My gym shoes are trashed because I also wear them to go walk the dogs 3 or so miles every couple of days.

Shoes are meant to be worn. I have friends who keep theirs SPOTLESS but personally, I have so many things way better to do than carry around wetnaps to remove every dirt speck before it has the chance to set in the leather.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Dc's.
That's where it's at.
Skate shoes are pretty padded and comfortable, I wouldn't be able to wear alot of the sneakers and boots you guys wear.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DC2RJUN said:


> white on white air force ones are the cleanest sneaker around


buy some white on white keds... real clean as long as you dont get them dirty. Sorry man but those af1 things are ugly as all get out.
[/quote]
Keds are wemens shoes, AF1s are basket ball shoes, white on white are bad ass its not the media hype








[/quote]

yeah dude, its not media hype at ALL...thats why there are like fifty five thousand rap songs about keepin "stompin in my air force WUNZ!" not media hype at all, thats why on mtv cribs all the rappers and ballers are quick to show their uber "clean" AF1's. its f*cking gay...anyone who worries about how dirty their shoes get...DONT GET f*cking WHITE SHOES!!!!....idiots...jesus christ.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Does anyone take showers? Wash their cars? Wash their shirts? Wash their pants?

If you do, then pot meet kettle.

I don't put ziplock bags on my shoes but I won't wear my new pair if its rainy outside or just rained, won't walk through mud either. I like to keep my shoes clean looking, I'll even wipe them off to clean them. Just like anyone else would clean any of their other items. I have all types of shoes and whats wrong with looking clean? Not everyone lives and wants to look like they live on a farm. (no offense tink) But some shoes I enjoy wearing and keeping them clean. Other shoes are my who cares shoes.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dont walk fast, so i dont crease my shoes.. i have older pairs of shoes that i wear that already have some creases if i plan on doing alot of walking that day..

and i always loosen up all my laces to put my foot in.. not the lazy 'let me just ram my foot into my shoe' sh*t, so i dont crease it up..

and some styles of shoe may fit differently.. some may have a little bit of space between the tip of the shoe and the toes, so ill wear 2 pairs of socks, or put some papertowels in there to keep it tight..

im serious.

dont get me started on how i take care of timbs.. lol



ESPMike said:


> Do you buy what the main stream media tells you is cool? Those shoes are ass ugly. I see all these young kids running around with these godly shoes worrying about getting them dirty. They are shoes, they are worn outdoors, sh*t happens, shoes get dirty.


Amen








[/quote]

My god I agree with Danny. Seriously though I cant help but laugh at the dumb assholes running around worrying about getting shoes dirty. I actually saw a kid at the mall the other day run into the mall with zip lock bags over his shoes cause it was raining, took off the bags when he got inside and put them into his pocket. I mean thats just pathetic. Plus shoes are annoying...flip flops are much easier, and barefoot is even easier then that.
[/quote]

air force ones dont look the same once theyve been wet.. the leather looks different, and the stitches turn a different color.. theyll never be the same again..


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> white on white air force ones are the cleanest sneaker around


buy some white on white keds... real clean as long as you dont get them dirty. Sorry man but those af1 things are ugly as all get out.
[/quote]
Keds are wemens shoes, AF1s are basket ball shoes, white on white are bad ass its not the media hype








[/quote]

yeah dude, its not media hype at ALL...thats why there are like fifty five thousand rap songs about keepin "stompin in my air force WUNZ!" not media hype at all, thats why on mtv cribs all the rappers and ballers are quick to show their uber "clean" AF1's. its f*cking gay...anyone who worries about how dirty their shoes get...DONT GET f*cking WHITE SHOES!!!!....idiots...jesus christ.
[/quote]

why so angry?! lol

interesting that you pick Nelly's "Air Force Ones" song. lol. cant think of any song off the top of my head about air force ones....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Does anyone take showers? Wash their cars? Wash their shirts? Wash their pants?
> 
> If you do, then pot meet kettle.
> 
> I don't put ziplock bags on my shoes but I won't wear my new pair if its rainy outside or just rained, won't walk through mud either. I like to keep my shoes clean looking, I'll even wipe them off to clean them. Just like anyone else would clean any of their other items. I have all types of shoes and whats wrong with looking clean? *Not everyone lives and wants to look like they live on a farm. (no offense tink)* But some shoes I enjoy wearing and keeping them clean. Other shoes are my who cares shoes.


none taken :laugh: I don't wear my vans anywhere I really want to look nice or anything. They're just for runnin around the farm, doing errands, etc. I have a really nice pair of leather ballet flats that I go to the mall and stuff in (the heels are for special occasions, parties, or clubs. They're too painful to walk around in all day long w/ my reconstructed ankle). Its all relative to what i'm doing (And the weather. Ballet flats + rain = SOAKING wet feet.). In the winter I rock a pair of pink paisley wellies a lot of the time around campus because it becomes a slushy muddy wreck, and they're rubber and you can just wash them off. I wouldn't even subject my vans to that mess, lol.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

heels in a club is ridiculous.. unless u go clubbing just to stand at the bar or sit on the couch..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

jiggy said:


> these r just the jordans.. pic is 2yrs old.. collection has grown exponentially since
> View attachment 109149
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you take that camera over to your reef tank and grab a few shots while it's still charged?
Wear your good shoes and walk slow..lol


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jiggy said:


> heels in a club is ridiculous.. unless u go clubbing just to stand at the bar or sit on the couch..


so is walking slow so not to put a crease in shoes... Jesus christ


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

jiggy said:


> heels in a club is ridiculous.. unless u go clubbing just to stand at the bar or sit on the couch..


Coming from the kid who isn't even old enough to get into a club









Otherwise you'd know that heels are the only shoes girls wear there...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im a club promoter in nyc.. lol


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

jiggy said:


> no i am not a resident promoter for any clubs.. i am a partner with xclusive/nonstop entertainment.. i rent out clubs and throw my own parties under my name..
> 
> im talking about clubs, not lounges.. girls dont dance in heels, im sorry..


I'm not going to waste more posts derailing this topic, so I am just going to point out one more time that girls DO DANCE IN HEELS. I don't know where you get this idea about lounges... What the hell are you talking about? Of course you are talking about clubs, so am I, that's how this whole thing got started. You aren't even 21, so I guarentee you haven't been around the block to see various bars/clubs, or else, for the third time, you would KNOW that girls go to clubs and dance in heels.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

no i am not a resident promoter for any clubs.. i am a partner with xclusive/nonstop entertainment.. i rent out clubs and throw my own parties under my name..

im talking about clubs, not lounges.. girls dont dance in heels, im sorry..


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

> i dont walk fast, so i dont crease my shoes..










Quote of the year.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

still waiting to see those saltwater tank shots


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> > i dont walk fast, so i dont crease my shoes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously this is ridiculous. I dont have any problem with having a nice pair of shoes that you dont wear when it rains or you wipe off occasionally, thats one thing. Its another when you "dont walk fast to make a crease" or you put zip lock bags over your shoes when you go outside. Thats insane. Whats next, pants you dont sit in because it'll make a crease?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> no i am not a resident promoter for any clubs.. i am a partner with xclusive/nonstop entertainment.. i rent out clubs and throw my own parties under my name..
> 
> im talking about clubs, not lounges.. girls dont dance in heels, im sorry..


I'm not going to waste more posts derailing this topic, so I am just going to point out one more time that girls DO DANCE IN HEELS. I don't know where you get this idea about lounges... What the hell are you talking about? Of course you are talking about clubs, so am I, that's how this whole thing got started. *You aren't even 21, so I guarentee you haven't been around the block to see various bars/clubs, or else, for the third time, you would KNOW that girls go to clubs and dance in heels.*
[/quote]

i guess people dont know what fake id's are in indiana


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

jiggy said:


> no i am not a resident promoter for any clubs.. i am a partner with xclusive/nonstop entertainment.. i rent out clubs and throw my own parties under my name..
> 
> im talking about clubs, not lounges.. girls dont dance in heels, im sorry..


Girls most certainly do dance in heels


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

the clubs u guys go to must not be very packed.. and must not get very crazy if girls can manage to move around and dance in heels without busting their ass or getting knocked over by other people dancing..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

jiggy is the next michael alig, dont hate.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> no i am not a resident promoter for any clubs.. i am a partner with xclusive/nonstop entertainment.. i rent out clubs and throw my own parties under my name..
> 
> im talking about clubs, not lounges.. girls dont dance in heels, im sorry..


I'm not going to waste more posts derailing this topic, so I am just going to point out one more time that girls DO DANCE IN HEELS. I don't know where you get this idea about lounges... What the hell are you talking about? Of course you are talking about clubs, so am I, that's how this whole thing got started. *You aren't even 21, so I guarentee you haven't been around the block to see various bars/clubs, or else, for the third time, you would KNOW that girls go to clubs and dance in heels.*
[/quote]

i guess people dont know what fake id's are in indiana
[/quote]
I guess the clubs you work for exclusively don't like their liquor licenses either if that's the case


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

and i guess u dont know what the hell you are talking about, douchebag.

u need a fake id so u can get in and drink, retard. if u dont have a fake id they would kick u out.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

pic of the fake id and/or the saltwater tank?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jiggy said:


> and i guess u dont know what the hell you are talking about, douchebag.
> 
> u need a fake id so u can get in and drink, retard. if u dont have a fake id they would kick u out.


What he's trying to say Jiggy if you are throwing parties in your name and getting into the bar to drink while underage with or without a real ID the bar can be fined for providing alcohol to minors. Why do you think bars have bouncers to check IDs, give out bracelets, mark X's on underage, ID at the bar itself and so on.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah I know in Philly fake ID or no, you would NEVER get that far with anything. They are really cracking down on the whole fake ID thing around here. Its impossible in Jersey to even use a fake ID anymore. All the liscences have bar coodes on the back and even liquor stores have scanners for them. When you scan the ID it comes up with basically your entire history on the screen. We got them when I was working at a liquor store a couple summers ago, they're amazing and pretty much impossible to beat. Jiggy your not even 21?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

girls definately dance in heels bro...

dude, all im trying to say is that, you use toilet paper to whipe the sh*t off your ass...you dont fold it all proper and spray it down with scotchguard so it doesnt get all shitty...its TOILET PAPER...same thing with shoes...you wear shoes in the dirt, the rain, the mud...etc...thats what they're for, they're not to look all pretty, when im talking to you, am i looking at your shoes and telling you about whatever it is we're talking about? hell no...im looking at your face!

also, about taking showers and washing your pants...do your shoes sweat? because that'd be pretty cool if they did, but they dont, so they dont really develop BO...you wash your pants because they get dirty...very good, there's nothing wrong with occasionally washing your shoes, taking a rag and buffing all the crap on...im for keeping them clean 100%...but to walk around with a rag and whipe them off every time you touch the pavement with them...why the f*ck even wear them? nobody is going to notice a minor skuff, or a little ding...you dont have to spend an hour with a toothbrush to get it off, and its not a damn armani suit, they're 200 a pair max, i'd care if i spilled ketchup on an armani suit worth 3 grand, i wouldnt give a sh*t if i spilled it on my shoes...grab a towel, whipe it off, get on with your day...dont commit suicide because a fly took a sh*t on your shoe.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Yeah I know in Philly fake ID or no, you would NEVER get that far with anything. They are really cracking down on the whole fake ID thing around here. Its impossible in Jersey to even use a fake ID anymore. All the liscences have bar coodes on the back and even liquor stores have scanners for them. When you scan the ID it comes up with basically your entire history on the screen. We got them when I was working at a liquor store a couple summers ago, they're amazing and pretty much impossible to beat. Jiggy your not even 21?


nope.. turning 21 at the end of the month.. rented a house in seaside june 30, july 1, 2, 3..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> Yeah I know in Philly fake ID or no, you would NEVER get that far with anything. They are really cracking down on the whole fake ID thing around here. Its impossible in Jersey to even use a fake ID anymore. All the liscences have bar coodes on the back and even liquor stores have scanners for them. When you scan the ID it comes up with basically your entire history on the screen. We got them when I was working at a liquor store a couple summers ago, they're amazing and pretty much impossible to beat. Jiggy your not even 21?


nope.. turning 21 at the end of the month.. rented a house in seaside june 30, july 1, 2, 3..
[/quote]

uuugghh sleazeside.. i used to do that when i was younger, a bunch of my friends would get some crappy motel rooms and go screw around, its gotten worse and worse down there each year.. too many juice monkeys trying to start fights..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh.. we get houses so its not as bad as motel rooms.. i dont really like it down there, but i go where the p*ssy goes..


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> and i guess u dont know what the hell you are talking about, douchebag.
> 
> *u need a fake id so u can get in and drink, retard.* if u dont have a fake id they would kick u out.


WOW REALLY!?!! damn you're brilliant why didn't I think of that.

Being as I'm very good friends with the attorney who looks after the company that owns a huge chunk of the bars in Charlotte (sold him his house) and knowing all the bullshit they go through with minors...i'm gonna go ahead and just say you're full of it, k?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Yeah I know in Philly fake ID or no, you would NEVER get that far with anything. They are really cracking down on the whole fake ID thing around here. Its impossible in Jersey to even use a fake ID anymore. All the liscences have bar coodes on the back and even liquor stores have scanners for them. When you scan the ID it comes up with basically your entire history on the screen. We got them when I was working at a liquor store a couple summers ago, they're amazing and pretty much impossible to beat. Jiggy your not even 21?


nope.. turning 21 at the end of the month.. rented a house in seaside june 30, july 1, 2, 3..
[/quote]

uuugghh sleazeside.. i used to do that when i was younger, a bunch of my friends would get some crappy motel rooms and go screw around, its gotten worse and worse down there each year.. too many juice monkeys trying to start fights..
[/quote]

Agreed its a hell hole. I went there once a couple years back and itd been years since I was there, I couldnt believe how shitty it got. I have no desire to ever go back again. Why would you want to when there are so many much nicer spots to go to at the Jersey shore.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Boobah said:


> and i guess u dont know what the hell you are talking about, douchebag.
> 
> *u need a fake id so u can get in and drink, retard.* if u dont have a fake id they would kick u out.


WOW REALLY!?!! damn you're brilliant why didn't I think of that.

Being as I'm very good friends with the attorney who looks after the company that owns a huge chunk of the bars in Charlotte (sold him his house) and knowing all the bullshit they go through with minors...i'm gonna go ahead and just say you're full of it, k?
[/quote]

my mom is an attorney.. n i work for her law firm..


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

wanna get back to shoes anyone?

- newbalance 991, 992 that's all i wear


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

jiggy said:


> and i guess u dont know what the hell you are talking about, douchebag.
> 
> *u need a fake id so u can get in and drink, retard.* if u dont have a fake id they would kick u out.


WOW REALLY!?!! damn you're brilliant why didn't I think of that.

Being as I'm very good friends with the attorney who looks after the company that owns a huge chunk of the bars in Charlotte (sold him his house) and knowing all the bullshit they go through with minors...i'm gonna go ahead and just say you're full of it, k?
[/quote]

my mom is an attorney.. n i work for her law firm..






















[/quote]

what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dunno.. hes just acting like hes an authority on this subject cuz he 'knows' an attorney.. pfft

everyone from around here knows that its unspoken word that everyone goes to nyc to drink underage.. if they id u, they dont check them thoroughly on purpose, and thats if they even id u.. they wanna make money.. out of the gazillion bars and clubs in nyc, what r the chances of the cops come checking ur place out.. and if the cops do come, the bouncers/owner can always say 'we checked their id'.. if its fake then the kid gets in trouble, not the club..


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

puma


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

How bout those pics, Jiggy?


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i dunno.. hes just acting like hes an authority on this subject cuz he 'knows' an attorney.. pfft
> 
> everyone from around here knows that its unspoken word that everyone goes to nyc to drink underage.. if they id u, they dont check them thoroughly on purpose, and thats if they even id u.. they wanna make money.. out of the gazillion bars and clubs in nyc, what r the chances of the cops come checking ur place out.. and if the cops do come, the bouncers/owner can always say 'we checked their id'.. if its fake then the kid gets in trouble, not the club..


That's not always true...a lot of clubs in our area get in trouble for not spotting fakes.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

So then it's settled. I have the freshest kicks on pfury. The end.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> girls definately dance in heels bro...
> 
> dude, all im trying to say is that, you use toilet paper to whipe the sh*t off your ass...you dont fold it all proper and spray it down with scotchguard so it doesnt get all shitty...its TOILET PAPER...same thing with shoes...you wear shoes in the dirt, the rain, the mud...etc...thats what they're for, they're not to look all pretty, when im talking to you, am i looking at your shoes and telling you about whatever it is we're talking about? hell no...im looking at your face!
> 
> also, about taking showers and washing your pants...do your shoes sweat? because that'd be pretty cool if they did, but they dont, so they dont really develop BO...you wash your pants because they get dirty...very good, there's nothing wrong with occasionally washing your shoes, taking a rag and buffing all the crap on...im for keeping them clean 100%...but to walk around with a rag and whipe them off every time you touch the pavement with them...why the f*ck even wear them? nobody is going to notice a minor skuff, or a little ding...you dont have to spend an hour with a toothbrush to get it off, and its not a damn armani suit, they're 200 a pair max, i'd care if i spilled ketchup on an armani suit worth 3 grand, i wouldnt give a sh*t if i spilled it on my shoes...grab a towel, whipe it off, get on with your day...dont commit suicide because a fly took a sh*t on your shoe.


Just because you like to walk around in dirt and mud doesn't mean everyone does. I enjoy keeping my shoes looking clean, do I take a rag everywhere I go? No. Did I say that? No. I clean them off when I'm at my house before I put them back in my closet. Not all shoes are to be worn in mud, dirt, rain. Look at basketball shoes, made to be worn inside and on the court. If you played high school ball, would you wear your basketball shoes outside in the rain and play a game in them? No. Yes, I do have shoes that I work out in. I do have shoes that I wear in the mud. Those are the pairs I don't care about anymore. They have their role. But new shoes I'm gonna try to keep looking new as long as possible, cause they look better clean. I don't clean them everytime I go out, I only clean them if they get dirty. If I walk on the sidewalk, chances are my shoes will stay pretty clean. But lets say I'm at the bar and someone steps on my shoe, the next time I wear my shoe I'll notice that and clean it off before I leave. Whats wrong with taking care of things you own?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a ton of shoes, I hardly throw any away (I still have and wear a pair of 6 year old running shoes, they're my current "all purpose, I don't care if I mess them up" shoes) My favorite sneaker brand would have to be Adidas.

For the past couple of months I've been wearing these the most:

View attachment 109513


I dig them a lot, very comfortable.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

some of you guys have more shoes then girls i know...lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> some of you guys have more shoes then girls i know...lol


I know I do. I have more shoes than most of my friends that are girls. I remember my freshmen year in college girls would see my closet and be like "you have more shoes than i do" and i go "i still have a few pairs at home".


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

phat pharms


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got a pair of starters cause they were on sell

for 20 buck and look almost like vans, them fukn

things are 50 gall dam dollars man!!! sh*t on that.

and i have a pair of black steel toed boots for

when i worked


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

still waiting on the pics jigmeister....


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

CLASSIC NIKE'S BABY! AND AIR FORCE 1'S!

ICEMAN!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

TripDs said:


> white on white air force ones are the cleanest sneaker around


buy some white on white keds... real clean as long as you dont get them dirty. Sorry man but those af1 things are ugly as all get out.
[/quote]
Keds are wemens shoes, AF1s are basket ball shoes, white on white are bad ass its not the media hype








[/quote]

yeah dude, its not media hype at ALL...thats why there are like fifty five thousand rap songs about keepin "stompin in my air force WUNZ!" not media hype at all, thats why on mtv cribs all the rappers and ballers are quick to show their uber "clean" AF1's. its f*cking gay...anyone who worries about how dirty their shoes get...DONT GET f*cking WHITE SHOES!!!!....idiots...jesus christ.
[/quote]

why so angry?! lol

interesting that you pick Nelly's "Air Force Ones" song. lol. cant think of any song off the top of my head about air force ones....
[/quote]
I second that ????????..............I understand you are entitled to your opinion, but WTF why so angry? Just because Some people like AF1s does'nt mean its the media hype, cause I dont own 50 pairs, not that I cant afford it. I dont mind if I get my white AF1s dirty I just wipe it off at home after wearing them just like any other pair I have owned.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Other than a pair of semi-dress shoes K-Swiss is all I wear.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

new balance...you nippleton.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

etnies, converse, AF1, DC, jordans, adio, i could go on and on, but i think i have a pair of everything


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I just picked these up today. DVS Sequence Dip, size 13
View attachment 109721

View attachment 109722

View attachment 109723


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> these r just the jordans.. pic is 2yrs old.. collection has grown exponentially since
> View attachment 109149
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 112532

View attachment 112533

View attachment 112534

View attachment 112535


friend came over today to take some pics of the shoes.. he said hes going to try and submit them to nike or sports illustrated or something to try n get me in a magazine.. lol


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

I sport the chucks. its all about the chucks.


----------



## naggalowmo (Jan 28, 2006)

Either Nike Dunks Lows or Kswiss's.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Do you wear the shoes Jiggy or just collect them? Or both?

I just got a new pair of ES, all black anti social. Needed a new pair of all black skate shoes, my etnies were getting worn out and old.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i wear em too..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

wow


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nothing special-But I did just pick up the new nike air max plus!!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Air Force Ones and Timberlands no doubt.

And props to Jiggy, Imelda Marcos would be green with envy!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

jiggy said:


> these r just the jordans.. pic is 2yrs old.. collection has grown exponentially since
> View attachment 109149
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 112532

View attachment 112533

View attachment 112534

View attachment 112535


friend came over today to take some pics of the shoes.. he said hes going to try and submit them to nike or sports illustrated or something to try n get me in a magazine.. lol
[/quote]
damn son.

















Right now I'm rockin these except the the inside is blue.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

For Winter, I get a nice pair of Timberlands. I currently have about 5 pairs of Tims. Additionally, I enjoy Nike for all other footwear. I wear active slide/sandals, running shoes, basketball shoes...all Nike. And I have a pair of BAPEs.

Tom


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

if u care about your timbs you wouldnt wear them in the winter unless they r already fucked up.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

jiggy said:


> friend came over today to take some pics of the shoes.. he said hes going to try and submit them to nike or sports illustrated or something to try n get me in a magazine.. lol


Did you have him get some pics of your tank?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

no wtf.. not everyone cares for fishtanks.. im not gonna be like.. here can u take a pic of this this n this so i can make people on piranha fury happy.. lol


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

air force ones, nike shox


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

jiggy said:


> no wtf.. not everyone cares for fishtanks.. im not gonna be like.. here can u take a pic of this this n this so i can make people on piranha fury happy.. lol


jiggy here u can borrow a pic of my tank just so that people will stop buggin u and u can stop talking about ure fictional tank, Yes Yes I know its smaller and its not SPS but hey thats what photoshop is for

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0603/00n...ng/IM000825.jpg

Now quit being such a fraud and why dont u admit that both the tank and ure so called life are both fictional characters


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh ok.. and what is the theme of ur tank? industrial dump biotope?.. ur talkin about my tank and how its 'fictional'.. i would rather have a fictional tank that a POS like yours. stfu


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

jiggy said:


> yeh ok.. and what is the theme of ur tank? industrial dump biotope?.. ur talkin about my tank and how its 'fictional'.. i would rather have a fictional tank that a POS like yours. stfu


lol i would rather have a pos tank than be a piece of sh*t lying wanna be, jiggy ure done man anybody on this site that believes ure lies is either 12 or is some desperate fool you have paid to be your friend why dont u move on to another site where people accept the fictional jiggy with huge poker games for cars and the limitless budget tank and where u could fight ure way out of a wet paper bag


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

jiggy said:


> yeh ok.. and what is the theme of ur tank? industrial dump biotope?.. ur talkin about my tank and how its 'fictional'.. i would rather have a fictional tank that a POS like yours. stfu


Much less work in fictional tanks and so much more time to brag about them...
lol


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

lol.. i dont give a f*ck what u think.. everyone on this site that wants to argue with me about what i do/dont have obviously has nothing better to do with their time. thanks for caring so much.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

jiggy said:


> *yeh ok.. and what is the theme of ur tank? industrial dump biotope?*.. ur talkin about my tank and how its 'fictional'.. i would rather have a fictional tank that a POS like yours. stfu


LMFAO...funniest thing i've heard all day.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

jiggy said:


> lol.. i dont give a f*ck what u think.. everyone on this site that wants to argue with me about what i do/dont have obviously has nothing better to do with their time. thanks for caring so much.


you are right i do care i care about seeing ure ass gone from this site why the F they even let u back after being suspended is beyond me they should have banned ure ass on the spot for some of the sh*t u have pulled on this site


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

jiggy said:


> lol.. i dont give a f*ck what u think.. everyone on this site that wants to argue with me about what i do/dont have obviously has nothing better to do with their time. thanks for caring so much.


Dude, You're the one arguing.
I'll watch for your Sports Illustrated Shoe story .


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I now it's an attention breaker-But here's my new pair!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i wear silver and white nike shox. they f*cking own.


----------

